# Request!



## Spatz (Jan 27, 2011)

So I get back, and what's te first thing I do?

I REQUEST ART, THAT'S WHAT!!

Anyways if anyones curious, please speak up, else I'll ignore that I created this thread.

No I'm not going to post the request until after curiousity is shown.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2011)

...?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 27, 2011)

Please use the Request Shops forum instead of making your own thread. This forum is so others can display their artwork. :/


----------

